# Fanatec CSR Pedale oder CSR Elite Pedale



## Thabalon (7. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,
mein Logitech G25 hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich brauche nun ein neues Lenkrad
Leider kommt Logitech nicht mehr in Frage, weil ich ein Lenkrad haben will, was mit allen Plattformen kompatibel ist.
Deshalb habe ich mich Entschieden ein Fanatec CSR zu kaufen.

Bei Fanatec kann man sich diese Forza Motorsport CSR wheel value pack, Forza Motorsport CSR wheel value pack XL sets kaufen.
Jetzt Frage ich mich lohnt sich der höhere Preis für die CSR Elite Pedale?
Wo *genau*, liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Pedalen?
Vielleicht, kann mir dazu einer was schreiben, um mir die Entscheidung leichte zu machen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2012)

Die 'neuen' Pedalen habe ich -noch- nicht unter die Füße bekommen, bin aber mit meinem Set Lenkrad Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) und *ClubSportPedalen* sehr zufrieden (Alu, aus dem Vollen gefräst!) und kann diese nur wärmstens empfehlen. Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst, die Version 2 der ClubSportPedalen kommt demnächst -> ClubSport Pedals Version 2


----------



## Thabalon (7. Mai 2012)

Ui nice, wusst ich noch gar nicht, das eine V2 davon kommt.
Ich habe schon gelesen das die CSP Pedale sehr gut sein soll.
Release Termin steht wohl noch nicht fest oder habe ich das überlesen?

Hatte noch keiner die Beiden CSR Pedalen in der Hand?


----------



## Mayday1980 (7. Mai 2012)

kann man die CSP dann "updaten" sprich kann an die Sachen einzeln erwerben?


----------



## Thabalon (7. Mai 2012)

Du kannst alle Sachen bei Fanatec einzeln erwerben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2012)

Man kann aber _nicht_ die ClubSportPedalen von Version 1 auf die Neueste up_graden_.


----------



## Thabalon (10. Mai 2012)

Habe mir nun erstmal das normale CSR set gekauft, zum späteren Zeitpunkt werde ich mir die CSP V2 Pedale kaufen.

Gestern ist mein CSR angekommen, erster eindruck ist schon mal gut.
Ca. 3std. Forza 4 gezoggt, das Forcefeedback ist einfach der Hammer.
Die CSR Pedale machen auch einen Soliden eindruck und sind auch schon sehr präzise.
Heute mal bisschen F1 2011 am PC zocken, gucken wie sie da abschneiden.


----------



## Modmaster (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Thablon, darf man fragen welches Lenkrad du genau gekauft hast ? Wie viel Euro Versand hast du denn bezahlt und wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei dir ?

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir dieses Lenkrad hier kaufe. Fahre derzeit mit einem Driving Force GT.

Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 CSR Elite Edition


----------



## Thabalon (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Modmaster,
ich habe mir das CSR Wheel pack gekauft, Versand habe ich 10€ bezahlt und es war in 2 Tagen da.
Bin sehr damit zufrieden, die Pedale erfüllen ihren zweck aber ich werde mir die CSP V2 kaufen, wenn sie dann erscheinen.
Das CSR Lenkrad ist gut verarbeitet, bis auf das Plastik das stört mich ein wenig, wirkt etwas billig aber das ist nörgeln auf hohen Niveau.
Habe nun auch schon einige Rennen auf dem PC gefahren (F1 2011), und da spielt das Lenkrad erst seine volle Stärke aus.
Es ist sehr sehr präzise, das Forcefeedback, scheint noch ein ticken direkter und kräftiger zu sein.
Wer also ein Lenkrad sucht, für alle Plattformen, den kann ich das CSR Lenkrad nur wärmsten Empfehlen.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Modmaster (15. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Infos. Ich glaube ich werd mir in den nächsten Tagen das Porsche Lenkrad bestellen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Modmaster (15. Mai 2012)

Soooooo  Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe mir das Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 CSR Elite Edition soeben bestellt  Bin schon richtig gespannt auf das Lenkrad. Wenn alles gut läuft habe ich bald ein Logitech Driving Force GT zu veräußern.


----------



## Thabalon (15. Mai 2012)

Gute Entscheidung ich denke du wirst begeistert sein.
Berichte Bitte dann von den CSR Elite Pedalen interessieren mich wohl auch noch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Mai 2012)

Thabalon schrieb:


> Berichte Bitte dann von den CSR Elite Pedalen interessieren mich wohl auch noch.


 Yep, mich auch.


----------



## kickbox (6. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag, 
hab mich eben nur wegen dem Beitrag hier registriert.
Hab das CSR XL-Paket auch seit heute Morgen und freue mich schon auf heute Abend.
Als ich hier auf der Arbeit in die Kartons geschaut habe, fand ich die Pedale traumhaft, das Lenkrad gut und die beiden Schalthebel eher... naja, Notlösung.
Bin gespannt wie sich der ganze Käse an meinem Playseat macht. Ich werde berichten, tut Ihr das bitte auch. 

Grüße Kickbox


----------



## mik3ydll (31. Juli 2012)

Da ich mir dann auch bald ein Lenkrad zulegen möchte und auf dieses Thema gestoßen bin.
Will ich euch bitten euer jeweiliges Fazit über die Lenkräder mal rein zu schreiben, pls


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Juli 2012)

Das GT3 RS V2 ist ein gutes Wheel. Hab das selber ein Jahr benutzt. Ist für die meisten absolut ausreichend. Hab das dann gegen das Clubsport Wheel getauscht. Das ist eine ganz andere Liga. Von der Verarbeitung zu den Materialien bis hin zum reinen Force Feedback. Das spielt mehr in der Liga von Frex und Co als bei den anderen Wheels in der Preisklasse. Besonders das T500 stinkt gegen das CSW gnadenlos ab.


----------



## mik3ydll (31. Juli 2012)

Das CSW kostet aber auch 500 alleine für die Basis


----------



## gh0st76 (1. August 2012)

mik3ydll schrieb:


> Das CSW kostet aber auch 500 alleine für die Basis


 
449€. Nicht 500. Für das was man geboten bekommt ist der Preis absolut ok. Mit einem Wheelrim dazu kommt man immer noch günstiger weg als bei Frex. Da kostet das komplette Lenkrad 1800 Euro. In der Liga spielt das CSW ja mit. Laut einem Test ist das CSW sogar so gut wie ein JL25 was auch gute 1300 Euro kostet und von Jo Lueg in Handarbeit gebaut wird.


----------



## mik3ydll (1. August 2012)

Wenn man halt soviel Geld dafür ausgeben will und kann


----------



## gh0st76 (1. August 2012)

Na Simracing ist halt ein teures Hobby. Aber immer noch günstiger als wenn man seine Kiste auf der Nordschleife in die Begrenzung schraubt.


----------



## Mayday1980 (1. August 2012)

und die Kosten sind ja auch nur "einmalig" Wenn man einmal nen gutes Lenkrad hat soll das ja auch ein paar Jahre halten.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2012)

Richtig. Obwohl ich demnächst meine Clubsport Pedale V2 gegen ein paar von denen hier austauschen werde. 

http://www.cannonsimulationtechnologies.com/user/cimage/CST-3B-with-floor-brackets-cutout.jpg


----------

